# which BBs to use?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

you know, to shake paint jars? I've been using the copper ones but they corrode easily (note to self - copper/patina finish on Klingon models). I'm thinking using buckshot which are lead. Does lead corrode?


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

I use #8 or #10-32 stainless steel nuts. Almost any small SS hardware could be used.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I always thought the oil in the paint would keep the BBs from rusting. 

I don't think I use them in bottles of acrylic paint since I would expect them to rust in the water-based paint.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

that's...kinda the point of the thread.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't put stuff in the jars... I just use a Badger electric paint stirring "wand". Even iwht a BB or nut inside, many paints just can't be mixed well by stirring, especially enamels.

I have not found an acrylic that I could not mix well with a couple stirs from the back of a paint brush handle. Shaking many acyrlics can make them frothy and bubbly if you hand paint, anyway.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I learned the hard way over time.
Steel BB's and acrylic paints = replacement!

I don't put anything in anymore. I made a paint stirrer from a dollar store drink stirrer. If I don't use that I go old school and use club sandwich style toothpicks! 

Max Bryant


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

this is the SHI*
you wont be sorry. ive have min 14 years and still going strong, 5000 shakes a minute!
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXET70&P=7


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I do not believe I have ever had a rust deal going on. I either use it quick enough or the paint gets old and unusable. I have some Zinc plated BB's that I am currently going through.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> that's...kinda the point of the thread.


Ah! I missed the part about acrylic paint. That's not the first kind of paint I automatically think of.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe in "stirred not shaken" I use long pieces of old sprues..another reason to build big aircraft. I never shake the bottles anymore, too much goop gets on the inside of the lid/on the lip of the jar/can't get the bottle open.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had one of those robart paint shakers,used it for 5 minutes,and it died! I took it back to hobbytown where I purchased it,and they said NO REFUND! Needless to say I was really let down.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Robart shakers (at least in the past) had a bad rep for breaking down, especially the battery powered ones. They offer the same basic thing both battery and plug in... I think you can send them to Robart for replacement.

I had good luck with my Badger battery powered mixing wand. It did die after perhaps 5 years heavy use. So I got my $10 worth out of it. I need to get another...

Sadly, I can't take returns of electric items in my shop either. I am not a chain or anything... I just don't know what people do to stuff. If it works and then dies... you have to go to the manufacturer. If it just does not work, then I will exchange it etc.


----------

